# Lake Logan draw down every year.



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

[email protected] <[email protected]>;

I just sent an email about the big draw downs every year and the decline in saugeye fishing at the Lake Logan. Take a minute and do the same thing there is power in numbers.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing like she used to be. The drawdown sucks the last several years.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

No she is not - I remember several years ago catching some nice eyes off the beach area. I tried a few years back and was skunked. Does anyone know how many they have stocked the last couple years? I tried to look but the only thing I was able to bring up was 2012 and prior.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

They've stock over 490,000 since 2010. 60,000+ last yr.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Check out Central Ohio forum "Rainy Night Jerk bite". It has the stocking #s for all the lakes since 2010.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm going to hit Logan next week. Hope the eyes are hitting. And yes the draw down sucks!


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

I have fished there many days in the last two weeks, day and night and have not hit a single eye. Sheriff and park ranger ran me off the beach one evening after dark. They told me I could fish on each end but not from the beach. Ohio Division of Wildlife District 4 told me Lake Logan got a double stocking last year of 65,000 fish and they know that some fish are being lost due to the lowering of the lake. They also told me that Ohio DNR Division of Parks & Watercraft control the lowering of the lake every year and they are working with them to see if they have to lower the lake can they do a slower draw down so maybe not so many fish are being lost. If the marina guy has their ear then more then just me needs to contact Parks & Watercraft and ask that they not draw the lake down. The draw down this year is listed as dock maintenance but I am there everyday and there has been no work that I have seen to any docks.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I’ll be calling them. I also will have several customers call and I’ll talk directly to the “gate man” and get the low down. Thanks Mike! Saug-I (AKA Jeremy Bennett)


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jeremy I'm going to try Thurs PM for some eyes. I'm gonna throw the tackle box at em. Lol! Prob literally if I don't get a hit.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I’ll be there sometime Thur-Monday  I’ll let ya know how I do......what happened to mouser?? You MIA mike?? That or he found the fish


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quiet means: finding fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Back in the day you used to here of PIGS coming from logan. Not anymore. 
How is the spillway fishing? Like any oyher spillway? It has its good an bad times? 
I have a friend in lancaster an he wants ne to hit it with him. Im thinking in may in gonna map out some good flats an go for it!


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I fished it about a month ago several times and was catch ing 12 inch bass on jig under slip Bobber. Spoke with several and really no one has done any good but that was a month ago.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Wasn't there an 8lber taken last year in a bass tourney. I remember seeing a pic of an absolute monster on here last year.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I know of one that was around 9 and can tell you what freezer it is in


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol! Lake Logan fish report: Bass are biting. No saugs caught. Spoke to two other eye fishermen. Both said no good so far this year.


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

I have not found them but not from a lack of trying for sure. I have been having a lot of meetings with people about the lake and the saugeye population. For those that remember before the saugeye was introduced to Lake Logan there as an over abundance of shad. When the saugeye was introduced to the lake they had an over abundance of shad to feed on and some real pigs were caught in Lake Logan. By early 2000 the lake had reached a balance, there was still shad just not like before. Based on testing there is an over abundance now of stunted crappie, a good population of bass and catfish. All of which eat fry size saugeye. ODNR thinks that they are losing some fish with the draw down but not in the numbers others may think. This fall they plan to bring their test boat in and see how the fish population is in the lake. I know in the spring I can stand behind my house and catch 100 crappie 4" long and ODNR says most all are stunted. I plan to catch as may as I can this year and maybe help them and the saugeye.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike Mouser said:


> I have not found them but not from a lack of trying for sure. I have been having a lot of meetings with people about the lake and the saugeye population. For those that remember before the saugeye was introduced to Lake Logan there as an over abundance of shad. When the saugeye was introduced to the lake they had an over abundance of shad to feed on and some real pigs were caught in Lake Logan. By early 2000 the lake had reached a balance, there was still shad just not like before. Based on testing there is an over abundance now of stunted crappie, a good population of bass and catfish. All of which eat fry size saugeye. ODNR thinks that they are losing some fish with the draw down but not in the numbers others may think. This fall they plan to bring their test boat in and see how the fish population is in the lake. I know in the spring I can stand behind my house and catch 100 crappie 4" long and ODNR says most all are stunted. I plan to catch as may as I can this year and maybe help them and the saugeye.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

saug-I said:


> I know of one that was around 9 and can tell you what freezer it is in


Gonna text u some pics later on,tell me if they look familiar (BIG SAUGEYES).....


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

You live on the lake now mike or just have the rental cabin? I plant to keep a few hundred crappie this year one this crap settles down. Some will be pore mans shrimp and others will be garden fertilizer.

Bobby, thanks. Now you know


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

saug-I said:


> You live on the lake now mike or just have the rental cabin? I plant to keep a few hundred crappie this year one this crap settles down. Some will be pore mans shrimp and others will be garden fertilizer.
> 
> Bobby, thanks. Now you know


Rental but spend a lot of time on the lake, hit some quality bass last week before the sky fell.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lake Logan Report: I got nothin! Lol! Water was 47-49 degrees at noon- went to 53 by evening. Marked most fish 16 fow in middle of lake. Vertical jigged w minnow - nothing. Fished shallow, points and riprap - nothin! Very windy too- so I had nice current


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

I fished it today as well from 8:30 am until 4:00 pm, 3 bass ( less then 2#) one crappie. Same as Sampy67 marked fish, I used minnows, jigs with twister tails, jerk baits, swim baits, lip less baits, chatter baits, wacky worm, no saugeye sandwiches for me. Most likely I should be there right now and not on here!


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mike I couldn't believe the fished stack so deep holding on bottom. They call that the ole stump field. My son was out too and they only had luck in Jerry's bay. A few small bass. I spoke to a gentleman in Downs who help me pick out a smith wick and he says they are all still deep. This freakin Ohio weather doesn't help. I'm going Wed and if they ain't shallow I'm gonna fish that stump bed all day prob big ole Cats! Lol! Maybe there in the weed bed by the beach. The weeds are still heavy there. I was gonna try but water looked like choc. Milk back there. Well mike thx for your update atleast it just not me striking out.


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

Sampy67 said:


> Mike I couldn't believe the fished stack so deep holding on bottom. They call that the ole stump field. My son was out too and they only had luck in Jerry's bay. A few small bass. I spoke to a gentleman in Downs who help me pick out a smith wick and he says they are all still deep. This freakin Ohio weather doesn't help. I'm going Wed and if they ain't shallow I'm gonna fish that stump bed all day prob big ole Cats! Lol! Maybe there in the weed bed by the beach. The weeds are still heavy there. I was gonna try but water looked like choc. Milk back there. Well mike thx for your update atleast it just not me striking out.


Went out last night 7 - 10 pm, fished from the bank, east end of beach, all around first drive out, marina at pipe under road and far end point, jerk baits and swim. zip, nada, zero, well one dink bass was all.


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

How is Logan for catfishing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

JClovis said:


> How is Logan for catfishing? Thanks in advance.


Logan is excellent catfishing in June to early July.


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

Might be heading that way in a few weeks. Gotta try either way


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thx for update Mike. It will be time to concentrate on the crappie spawn soon.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep catch cats all the time. No prob with that species lol...


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep after it Mike. Logan is not like other lakes once the weeds started the bits is better when the water gets to 56* and up. At this rate it should be July


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

Smoked a 21# gobbler by 7 am then headed for Lake Logan. Water temp 54 and I got a lot of practice casting.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Loving this thread! sub'd


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

My oldest boy was done opener of youth and I shot mine at 6:50 Monday. Still no time to fish 

On a side note I wish the state would only allow one bird pp or at least wait till the 3rd and 4th week for the second.


----------



## Mike Mouser (Jun 6, 2017)

?


----------

